# Black-crested Coquette (Costa Rica)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 2, 2019)

Here's one from my Tropical Setups Workshop a few weeks back. These Coquettes are just the coolest hummingbirds!!












Camera Model: Canon EOS 90D
Shutter speed: 1/500 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: +1/3
ISO: 800
Lens: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 2, 2019)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's one from my Tropical Setups Workshop a few weeks back. These Coquettes are just the coolest hummingbirds!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2019)

Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## Peter in Boulder (Dec 3, 2019)

How do you like the 90D after some time with it in the field? I just ordered mine.


----------

